# Another Hawthorne



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 15, 2016)

Got this recently from chucksoldbikes, plan to clean it up and get it in working order.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 15, 2016)

View attachment 286083 

  Got it apart today, gave up on the seat post though, didn't want to tear anything up.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 16, 2016)

looking  good  i wana see it  done   enjoy it    chucksoldbikes  on the cabe


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 29, 2016)

Got a little done today. Cleaned up my wheels. Lot of elbow grease and WD40.

 Came out pretty good.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 29, 2016)

Cleaned up spokes and nipples. Had to replace 1 spoke and 2 nipples.

 Got them laced up, need a front axle, it was bent and threads were pretty messed up. Got to true them up next.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 29, 2016)

Holy Moly!:eek: Nice clean up!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 29, 2016)

interlaced spokes


----------



## Orlan123 (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice work.  Those wheels look great.  I'm interested to know the year model of your Hawthorne.  I'm also working on one now.

Orlando


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 29, 2016)

Not sure the exact year, I was told 48-50


----------



## rocketman (Mar 1, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Not sure the exact year, I was told 48-50



nice start


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 2, 2016)

Finished my wheels today. Replaced bent front axle, got them relatively trued and tires mounted. How can you tell if Lightning Darts are original or reproduction? I'm under the impression these are original, but what do I know.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 3, 2016)

Got a little more done today, cleaned up my nasty kickstand and mounted it so I could put my wheels on. Need to quit being cheap and invest in a bike stand.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 3, 2016)

straightened up the rack and fender braces as well as I could. Big pain in the butt.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 4, 2016)

That looks sharp. The wheels and tires really look good.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Little more done today, cleaned up crank, sprocket and truss rods. Greased up bearings and got them hooked up.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Coming along slowly but surely. Taking pictures like stupid since I got an iPad a couple of months ago.


----------



## Orlan123 (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice.  It's looking great. How are you cleaning the parts? 

Orlando


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)

If it's really greasy, soak them in degreaser overnight, polish them with a wire wheel, wipe them down thoroughly with WD40. The frame and some of the other parts, fine steel wool and lots of WD40, I live by WD40. When it's all done, I'll wipe it down with linseed oil, learned that on the CABE.


----------



## duey377 (Mar 5, 2016)

You do some nice work..


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Appreciate it, It's fun trying to bring it back to life.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 16, 2016)

More done today. Inside of tank was a rusty mess, so no horn right now. Maybe one day I'll get it working, same thing for the light. Just need a chain and I'll be riding on. Had bought a black seat, but went with the white, went with the grips it came with.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 16, 2016)

This is the chainguard I got with it. Cleaned it up and the Reds don't match, so it's been repainted at some point. Also, I'm no expert, but is this can't be the right guard. What does the correct guard look like?


----------



## Butch27 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow- It's lookin beautiful.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 29, 2016)

The red & blue badge first appears in 1950. Chain guard looks like this..


----------



## ratina (Apr 9, 2016)

That guard is off of a Huffy. Post a pic of the serial number and I can tell you the year


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks great man, I feel we would get along well. I like cleaning em up to the best of my ability and enjoying them!  Good stuff.  Amazing how you can neglect a old bike for 70+ years and with a day or twos work have it ready for another 70 years! Always glad to see your projects man


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Looks great man, I feel we would get along well. I like cleaning em up to the best of my ability and enjoying them!  Good stuff.  Amazing how you can neglect a old bike for 70+ years and with a day or twos work have it ready for another 70 years! Always glad to see your projects man



Appreciate it my boy, love cleaning them up just as much as riding 'em. I get too attached to them though. It's hard to let them go.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 25, 2016)

Seriously impressive work man!


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2016)

smooth tank, no springer and that rack, it would not take a super or Hiawatha style ribbed guard


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 26, 2016)

Got a chain and cheap aftermarket guard on, finally can ride it.


----------

